# Muransky Companies United Way Bass Classic



## BassJack (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the teams of Bill Byers & Scott Cremeans and Rory Franks & Rory Franks Jr. for their big wins at Pine Lake and Evans Lake, respectively, in the 18th annual Muransky Companies Bass Classic. The 61-boat field of competitors watched in awe as the Major League Fishing all-bass-count scoring system showed Bill and Scott pile-driving the standings. They finished with 56 pounds 2 ounces. 

Meanwhile, at Evans, Rory and son sight-fished their way through an exciting three-team see-saw battle with the teams of Tom Rolland & Tony Carr and Brad & Paul Shultz. Rory Jr. landed a 2 1/2-pounder in the final minutes to seal the victory. Third place at Evans went to the Shultzes, whose on-board judge ironically was Rory's other son, Ryan. 

Second at Pine were John Yohman & Brian Petrosky, while third at Pine went to Ray Halter & Al Hustosky.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Kudos to you and crew!!! Enjoyed the pre-event dinner w fam and KSU! LOVE MLF format up until about 10am!!! Most exciting final minutes of fishing ever experienced! Years from now everyone will reflect upon your pioneering efforts! This is how all future bass events will one day become... 56lbs!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## BassJack (Jun 2, 2009)

Nipididdee said:


> Kudos to you and crew!!! Enjoyed the pre-event dinner w fam and KSU! LOVE MLF format up until about 10am!!! Most exciting final minutes of fishing ever experienced! Years from now everyone will reflect upon your pioneering efforts! This is how all future bass events will one day become... 56lbs!!! That's amazing!!!


Thanks, Rory. It's a fun event and we try to make it better every year. You are the first father-son winners!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

How does one get in on these tournaments


----------



## BassJack (Jun 2, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> How does one get in on these tournaments


The tournament always is the Saturday after Memorial Day. Next year's event is June 2, 2018, again on Evans and Pine Lakes, with a big dinner party the night prior at the Vineyards at Pine Lake. One can contact Roxann Sebest at the United Way of Youngstown and the Mahoning Valley. Phone 330-746-8494 for information about the 2018 tournament. It's a pro-am format, with ams (non-boaters) paired with pros (boaters), so you can enter as a single in either category. It also is OK to enter as a two-person team. Because the scoring is Major League Fishing-style (every bass counts), each boat also has an onboard judge to weigh and record each bass on a real-time online scoreboard.


----------

